# 12 week scan abnormal



## needshelp

I had my 12 week scan for ds and trisomy. Doc told me it isn't looking good and our baby has one or the other based on the ultrasound results. THey are sending me for genetic counseling tomorrow to decide if I should do the amnio or terminate....:( any thoughts? they saw what they described as a "bubble" around the baby....and said there is 100 percent something wrong. I'm lost, scared, sad, mad, and confused all at once. I can't imagine choosing to stop my baby's heart rate...:(


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im very sorry u got bad news.

Im going through the same and got bad news at my scan too. There is something wrong with my baby and its looking like i will need to say goodbye. I know what u are feeling. Its scary, heart breaking and so upsetting. 
PM me if u want to talk xxx


----------



## needshelp

its so hard and so thankful to have someone that understands... I'd love to PM you but not sure how to do that, I haven't had much chance to figure all this stuff on here out....maybe we can chat facebook or something?! i'm at a loss....they are thinking it's more downs as of now but haven't had the amnio yet....best of luck to you...keep me posted please!


----------



## LovelyFay

I know what your feeling... Last Monday I got the same results and today I went into my drs office because I wanted her to check the heart beat and it's still abnormal only now she tells me it ranges anywhere from below 90 to 150 ... The neck fold is just about 5mm so risk for Down syndrome but dr thinks it might be one an abnormality not compadable with life ... But I'm hoping to get scheduled for my amnio this week and hopefully my baby is ok... Ill be praying for you and mrsbroodypants


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I will pray for u both too.
Lets keep in touch on here x


----------



## needshelp

i'm thinking of you and am going through the exact same thing, we have a strong heartbeat but speak with a genetic specialist today...hoping for the best, people are starting to share lots of success stories on stories similar to this...one girl told me she had 8mm of fluid built up and had a happy and healthy baby!!! fingers crossed, keep me posted!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you all get good news.. Sending much love and many prayers XOXO


----------



## littleone2010

I had 1:13 chance of a chromosome abnormality after a high nt measurement and high hcg hormone. We decided to do cvs testing which is where they test the placenta and got the results that there were no chromosome problems. I then had to have a fetal echocardiogram at 20 weeks as the high nt measurement can mean there is a heart defect. Luckily her heart was totally normal. It's been so worrying but they can't be sure if there is anything wrong for absolute sure unless you go for further testing which gives you a definitive answer. Hopefully everything is just fine. I'll have you in my thoughts, best of luck xxxx


----------



## cupcake0406

I will be thinking and praying for you all. Keep positive xxx


----------



## needshelp

I have my cvs testing tomorrow....so nervous, how was your experience? I was told by counselor today there is 90% chance something is wrong with our baby as the fluid is measuring 6 mm and the entire way around our baby, just not around his/her neck....:( please let me be that 10 % that they find no chromosomal problems, if that is the case, they are suggesting we terminate this pregnancy and I can't fathom that thought at this time
what was your nt result number at first???


----------



## littleone2010

needshelp said:


> I have my cvs testing tomorrow....so nervous, how was your experience? I was told by counselor today there is 90% chance something is wrong with our baby as the fluid is measuring 6 mm and the entire way around our baby, just not around his/her neck....:( please let me be that 10 % that they find no chromosomal problems, if that is the case, they are suggesting we terminate this pregnancy and I can't fathom that thought at this time
> what was your nt result number at first???

Oh Hun big :hugs:. The cvs wasn't pleasant for me but I'm glad we did it and don't regret it. It was important for us to know. They will mention termination only because it gives you more time to think and time makes a difference in want you want to do. Remember it is your choice :flower:

they did it to me too, and gaveme a leaflet about termination and which type I would need to have according to gestation and there was nothing wrong in the end. My baby's nt was 3.6mm and combined with my hcg being 4 times higher than normal I was at very high risk :( I was told the measurement is now normal at 20 weeks.
There are some chromosome abnormalities that are 'incompatible with life' so some doctors will try and pursuade you to terminate as the baby will unfortunately pass away in any case in some instances. I was told all this in counselling. They also told me a lot of babies that are miscarried naturally before that 12 week mark are usually babies tht have problems with chromosomes but they are never tested to find out, they don't know why some babies make it, they are tiny miracles.
If you need any support just pm me I know how devastating and worrying it is. It's still so fresh in my mind :cry: even now I'm in shocked things seem ok. Hopefully they will be for you too xxxx


----------



## Crazywaiter

Hey needshelp,

We were in the ttc after m/c thread together...I'm having complications too. :( I really hope we get to have healthy take home babies. This is rough, especially following a loss. Thinking of you...how long until you get your cvs results back? xo


----------



## needshelp

hi crazywaiter, nice seeing you again....my fish results came back negative...but this little guy Is having tons of other health issues....what is going on with your precious bean?


----------



## Crazywaiter

I'm sorry. :( I went in this week and the heart rate was only at 50 and irregular. He said I'm either going to lose it or maybe something called a heart block. I haven't found too many promising stories about a heart rate that low. I'm going in Tues for an u/s to see if my bean is still hanging on and if so then I suppose I'll see a specialist. 

Let me know what happens with you, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## needshelp

I'm so sorry Crazywaiter, the waiting is the WORSE part ever! we got a poor prognosis and have to wait three more weeks for a decision to be made...:hugs:


----------



## Tower6

I just had my scan today and the nt measured 5.7mm I'm totally devastated and don't even know what to do. The blood work should be back next Thursday but that feels like forever. They haven't even offered any other testing. So sorry to everyone else in these shoes it's so horrible


----------



## maxalias

Hi girls
I am so sorry you are all going through this, Last september I had the scary news of having a 10.6mm nt and fetal hydrops. I was leaving the country the nest day for three weeks, They told me to prepare to miscarry as there was something very wrong. I came home and was booked in for the amnio, That morning the scan showed no heartbeat 16.2 weeks (my dates were 18 weeks and she was always smaller at every check) I was induced and I got bubby tested because I wanted to know what was wrong, My beautiful girl had Trisomy 18 Edwards syndrom, broke my heart, still does every day, I remember her beautiful face. I am so happy I birthed my baby as it was the only thing I could do for her as her mummy. I got to hold her for 3 hours, She was tiny, so much smaller than she should have been. I am at peace in knowing that she was to sick to be born and that she is and always will be a beautiful part of our family, I hope you guys all have a better experience than me but if not sometimes it is nice to talk to people who have been through it before and let you know that you are not along xxx Look after yourselves xxx


----------



## needshelp

Just an update...our precious baby boy was born sleeping on Sunday...he was a whopping 2 oz and 3 inches long but was the most gorgeous guy in the world! we love him so and thanks for all the support! We named him Westyn Leon! His burial will be this Thursday so please keep us in thoughts!


----------



## littleone2010

Needs help I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful baby boy. You will be in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## Wriggley

:hugs: im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Crazywaiter

:hugs: So sorry, you will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## Tower6

I wish I had words to describe the sincere emotion that I have for you. I am so sorry that you are going through this. My heart hurts for you. I absolutely LOVE your little boys name! Leon is actually our babies great grandpas name that passed away and we have thought about incorporating it into the babies name, and it sounds great as a middle name. 

I'm still in the waiting game as to what our blood work shows, and I may not be much help, but if you need to talk or just share more of your experience to help while your going through it feel free to pm me. I haven't been able to even tell my family what the nt scan said and what may be wrong because Im too emotional to even share it. So this has probably led to me being even more stressed in some ways I'm sure because I have moment of feeling so alone but I also just feel like its so private and personal that I don't want to tell until I know for sure. I go back and forth with it all day long, and it can get very hard when I feel like no one understands how scary this is as the mom, but then I turn to all of the amazing parents that post on here and share their stories and it really does help A LOT. 

I pray that you have the strength to get through this, and the funeral thursday. I am so sorry hunny.


----------



## maxalias

Oh hunny, I am so so sorry xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## needshelp

thanks girls, it's been very very tough on us....I don't know how we will manage to make it through!!!
Glad you loved our name! Leon is our baby's great grandfather's name as well who happens to be my Godfather so it is perfect for our precious angel!!! How did your appointment go today? praying and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tower6

I got my results back today and the baby definitely doesn't have Edwards but is at risk for downs :( my ratio is 1:75 so I went for the materniT21 test and I have to wait for 2 weeks now for that result. I'm just so nervous.. 
What did they signore your little angel with after the scan?


----------



## needshelp

that's great its not Edwards, down's is livable and I work with down's kids and some of the most beautiful babies ever!! just think, 1 in 75 chances means that 74 chances your baby is fine! that is such a good feeling!! we got our results back today from the scans and they found nothing wrong chromosomal, at all!! so now waiting for genetic testing...having a very rough night as tomorrow, we bury our precious Westyn....:( I can't even fathom the thought...


----------



## Tower6

Wow that is surprising to hear that result. Yes I was really happy to know that if something is abnormal (ie downs) at least it is compatible with life. The materniT21 was super quick and easy so I really hope we find out for sure and then don't have to do anymore testing from there. 

I am so sorry you are saying goodbye tomorrow :( many hugs to your family!


----------



## needshelp

defn thinking of you as you await the results!!! hope they come soon!


----------



## Tower6

I just wanted to update- my materniT21 results just came in and baby is perfectly healthy!!!!!! Negative for T21,13,and 18. It only took 1 week to get the results and was supposed to be 2weeks so that was great. I think this test is absolutely AMAZING simply because it's so simple and non invasive!!! I finally got to a sense of peace through a lot of prayer and realized that even with downs I would be grateful that the baby could still live and be born and not be incompatible with life, and that we would just learn a new normal. This result was simply a miracle from God and nothing less. I hope anyone else reading and going through this right now will have hope after our nuchal fold being 5.7mm and the first round of blood work showing signs of downs. 

This test also tells you the gender and we are having our FOURTH girl!!!!!


----------



## maxalias

absolutely wonderful news, I bet you are rapt x


----------



## littleone2010

Amazing news, tower, I'm absolutely over the moon for you xxx


----------

